# Moin



## Rudi (5 Juni 2006)

Na dann sag ich auch mal Hallo. Bin zwar schon seit letzter woche angemeldet ,aber ich hat noch keine gelegenheit hier was zu posten.


Also wie man bei mir im Norden so sagt Moin und habt dank für dieses Forum.


----------



## Muli (6 Juni 2006)

Und von meiner erst Recht! Hoffe du fühlst dich hier wohl und wir lesen uns noch häufig!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## illidan (6 Juni 2006)

Moin Rudi!

Willkommen und viel Spass auf diesem Forum!

gruß zer0


----------



## Driver (6 Juni 2006)

da schließe ich mich den kollegen doch gerne an ...
ein herzliches willkommen auch von mir!

gruß Driver


----------



## spoiler (7 Juni 2006)

Auch von mir ein Hallöchen!!


----------

